# Potential Six month assignment in HK from US. I am a Brit



## grifforama (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi,

I currently work in NYC, but have been told by my employer that there's a potential project opening up in Hong Kong.
I have 2 small girls, 4 and 2.

As my eldest is not really in proper school yet, we can probably keep her out of daycare, and my wife will just look after both of them while I work.

Question though, if we decided to put her in daycare, does anyone know what the rough cost is per month ?

Are there enough ex-pat groups that my wife could keep herself occupied each day ?


----------



## raj2013 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Mate,
Day care shall be around 2000-3000 hkd a month I guess. There are lot of expats out here who are non working mothers so should not be a problem for your wife at all. House rent might be slightly higher than NYC and in general small. But this place is quite vibrant and you will live it. Go ahead with the move my friend!


----------



## PPashley (Sep 9, 2013)

Rents are significantly higher here than in NYC. 
You need to search on line to get an idea. 
Cost of living is much higher than in US. 

As a US citizen you'll be paying global tax, so you need to understand the US income tax implications. 

Child care is not cheap either, so many families get live in help.


----------

